# tjetgrigs arms



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

i senn alot of people on and off the board like his arms, was wondering if anybody got any lately. waiting for a response from him. looking into drag arms. if you have any, please let me know, the setup of what you have so i can get a idea when i order some, thanks brett


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jim can make you any ohm arm you need.

Always true and balanced


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

One word - FAST

Seriously, I have 3 of Jim's arms, they are rockets. Just tell him what you want, or if your really not sure, tell him what your racing and he will make a great recommendation. Just a great guy to deal with. 

Boosted


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

First rate service. High quality. Technical perfection.

A class act. 

Period.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

he is alive and well.
as of this moment he is working on something vintage in his garage and expect him to check in here later today.
top notch products, fair prices superb customer service.
and, what everyone else said.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bill, I had to see it for myself when I was there. I asked him to wind up some and it's an amazingly painstaking procedure. He is out of his mind lmfao!!!!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have one of his motors and still trying to get it the right way that I like. Its 1.5 ohms. I think I might have to many volts running to it to make it be what it can be. Im still learning lol but it is one good looking motor and alot of work went into it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

taz, you need neo motor magnets, brush cups running springs instead of motor brushes, shunts n braids and solder all the gears on the shafts for that arm to realize it's potential. contact Jim for more, correct direction!


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Its in a 4 gear AW chassis right now. Try the polys that I have and made it run a little slow so it has ceramic in it now. Need to get some Neos and try then out. Also where do I find brush cups? Also can some post pics of this set up. I have never seen it before. Dont mean to high jack Brett but it might be helpful for the both of us.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a link to the Grand National I built that won the TjetSgrig shootout, It has brush cups & tiger tail shunts 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=341014&highlight=Boosted-Z71&page=16\

Boosted


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Not hijacking, need to here more from exsperience people. Keep it coming.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

to many volts? 2 batteries? @ 24-27v
These arms love AMPS

4 gear specialty chassis & a Yellowjacket (lol) better have some parts & tuning skill
can you say toooo muuuuuch of a good thing or big block in vega stock rear end


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Cant run that motor in a 4gear Taz!!!! Timing is different! If ya want a 4gear motor, let me know!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry- Double post...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, the 4 gears spin the arm in the opposite direction, (not good if you have advanced timing on a arm built for T-Jet or AFX), which then becomes Retarded (No pun intended).


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok guess i will rip it out and put it in a xtraction chassis.?


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

just received some arms from jim, 4ohms. they are a piece of art, cant wait to build a chassis with them, great workmanship. :thumbsup:


----------

